# Spectacular new giant fruit-eating lizard species discovered in Sierra Madres of nort



## News Bot (Apr 8, 2010)

*Published On:* 08-Apr-10 07:00 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

A new species of monitor lizard has been discovered by an international team of biologists in the Sierra Madres of the northern Philippines. The new species -- Varanus bitatawa -- grows up to 2 meters long, displays bright yellow and black stripes and spots across its back, and eats mainly fruit and snails.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## mattmc (Apr 8, 2010)

we know, i posted it in chat.


----------



## naledge (Apr 8, 2010)

mattmc said:


> we know, i posted it in chat.



And it was posted in the news section yesterday, no point in arguing with a robot though haha.


----------



## mattmc (Apr 9, 2010)

the robot as 666 posts....creepy


----------

